# "Fatal Contact" Bird Flu in America



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

There is a movie tonight called "Fatal Contact" on ABC. "WHAT WOULD HAPPEN IF THE BIRD HIT AMERICA" It looks like one of those national disaster movies. Then an expert is coming on after the movie to let every one know that there are not enough vacines to go around for all the humans. Indicating that only the wealthy will have access to them. So be prepared, you know how the media influences the general population.

Feather


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I saw the preview to that too and so did everybody at school.
I got mobed with questions of "When will it get here, Is that what will really happen when it gets here, etc" today. This is driving me crazy!!! I think they should put the expert on first then last so people would actually whach the person.
I want to whach it but I have to babysit tonight. So I want a recap here tomorrow! 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I didn't hear that the vacines would only be available to the wealthy, for some reason that popped into my head. It looks like it will be one of those sensationalized movies for T.V. I can't remember what the expert said, except that the United States was not ready and that there is not enough human vacine to go around. 

I guess we will just have to wait and see. But I have this feeling that people will not be as understanding to bird owners after this airs. 

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't understand the mentality behind this, this movie will just initiate panic among those who have not educated themselves, and there in lies the real danger.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If anyone is interested, here's a link to a story on the movie:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060508/ts_nm/birdflu_television_dc

While many experts don't like the message, there are some that will still use the movie as an opportunity to advance "Talking Points" on the subject. Which tends to lend a certain legitamacy to the movie. 

Just when it seemed as though there were a lot of positive news articles on not needing to worry about pigeons, I'm sure this movie will reach far more folks than the print media. Unfortunately, the concentration of the populace is in urban areas where large populations of pigeons also coincide.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

This movie preview caused ME to panic!

First thing I thought: "oh, great this is all we need. Will cause wide spead panic! Main Question: HOW MUCH?! Pigeons are SURE to be scapegoats one way or another - sooner or later!"


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i want to watch it our grampa is quite rich so if we caught it im sure he would pay for us to get better  

not to say that he helps with my pigeons its new to grandma i have had them for 5 months and she just found out and didnt like the idea to much but didnt say anything


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and more good news for pigeons i was loking through an old zoonooz book and the san diego wild animal park had a 4 page artical of their pigoen loft its called "white racing pigeon cabin" i tried to research it but its from 2003 so im going to se if i can check it out next time im their


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*I really think that*

this whole movie about birdflu virus is just another hoax like ebola virus, I want to see the real fact not just some movie that will tell me to believe this will or going to happen, if they say there is an angel and the russian took a pic in outer space would ya'll believe it hmmmm something we need to be real in life, Im not saying this is not possible to happen but what I want to know is how many of this flu virus affex the human lives before really spreads around, now if theres no fact yet in the US soil well Im still going to sit down and relax and not to worry about it, besides if they say America is the most powerful country in the world, and can do such things, I dont think this can not be solve before it gets here, Im sure they are doing the best they can now...No need to panic and buy all this anti-biotics, for what; to make the drug company get richer. They must have the solutions to slow it down but for them to totally prevent this from spreading is not yet possible, if they found a solution for cancer from spreading fast and kill someone this virus is not as worst as cancer, I dont think...As far as Im concern I have another set of babies in my loft...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> This movie preview caused me to panic!
> 
> First thing I thought: "oh, great this is all we need. Will cause wide spead panic! Main Question: HOW MUCH?! Pigeons are SURE to be scapegoats one way or another - sooner or later!"


Shi, I wouldn't be surprised. Our paper had a big article on the front page, no less, about the movie. They are already getting calls from people with questions about the movie. State leaders have notified our environmental health agency and hospitals etc to be ready to field questions because they are afraid people will get frightened. One person in the article said he felt it would wake people up to get prepared in case it does come and have all medications available - like diabetic supplies - just in case. 

I usually like the TV show "House" but they had two shows recently devoted to one of the doctors getting a virus. Throughout both shows they hinted that pigeons were the carriers (they weren't) and "House" referred to pigeons as "rats with wings". Kinda changed my opinion of the show and I doubt I'll watch it again. The media should be more responsible and not hint or say things that are not so.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I usually like the TV show "House" but they had two shows recently devoted to one of the doctors getting a virus. Throughout both shows they hinted that pigeons were the carriers (they weren't) and "House" referred to pigeons as "rats with wings". Kinda changed my opinion of the show and I doubt I'll watch it again. The media should be more responsible and not hint or say things that are not so.


Don't cha just hate that, Maggie? Just makes ya wanna scream. 

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, I wouldn't be surprised. Our paper had a big article on the front page, no less, about the movie. They are already getting calls from people with questions about the movie. State leaders have notified our environmental health agency and hospitals etc to be ready to field questions because they are afraid people will get frightened. One person in the article said he felt it would wake people up to get prepared in case it does come and have all medications available - like diabetic supplies - just in case.
> 
> I usually like the TV show "House" but they had two shows recently devoted to one of the doctors getting a virus. Throughout both shows they hinted that pigeons were the carriers (they weren't) and "House" referred to pigeons as "rats with wings". Kinda changed my opinion of the show and I doubt I'll watch it again. The media should be more responsible and not hint or say things that are not so.


*OMG, Maggie! I KNEW it! You ARE my long lost "twin!" We MUST meet! Yes! I too, watch House (my former co-worker clued me in). I LOVE the show! BUT, I also saw that episode and thought EXACTLY the way you did!! I was really p.o.ed at the writers and kept thinking, "thanks alot, BOZOs! Like the pigeons NEED more bad publicity!!!"  

Unfortunately, I'm hooked on House and NCIS...TUESDAY is TV night...LOL*

WE will just have to do our part to "spread" the word! Some well placed GOOD publicity about pigeons, including word of mouth, ONE GIANT STEP FOR PIGEONDOM!


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*rats with wings ? hmmmm!*

I think what they meant about rats with wings are those common pigeons that we all see all over the city that they thought all pigeons are the same, what a bunch of retards , what they dont know is we do take care of our birds than those flying around and eat anything they see on the surface, these people needs some pigeon lectures only if they will sit down and really make a full research about different kinds of pigeons, I mean dont get me wrong some people say pigeons poops at people (by accident) but happens to every person who cleans the loft/coop everyday basis...Bird flu is not some epidemic that will make your heart stop right away, of course there some symtoms or signs for them to know what kind of virus a person have...I say those people who doesnt know anything about homing pigeons and common pigeons are nothing but an illitirate human being, Im sure if they understand how we take care of our birds they might change their way of thinking about pigeons...Common pigeon I dont think get vitamins or vaccs. even bathsalt...Once I told my kids that "Daddy just dont have some pigeon they are homing pigeons" big difference...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks F.P. for the link. I just heard a plug for the movie this afternoon on the news. I saw a brief part of the film ABC is showing this evening, and thought...Oh My God. We better tuffin up. My neighbors have no idea how many birds I have. I can see them now chasing me with torches up into the old "windmill".

Truthfully, I'm worried about them hurting random birds. 

Stach_n_flash...I don't believe it said anything about the wealthy being able to buy the vacine...I read that in a article awhile back from an unreliable source. I don't know why I even printed it, it just popped into my head.

Squeaks...maybe we need to write a letter to the producers of "House".

It seems as though people like the idea of having rat-like-creatures that fly. Who else are they going to blame their diseases on...when they don't wash their own hands.

Brace Up Everyone!
We may have to come out fighting,
Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Steelers Army said:


> I think what they meant about rats with wings are those common pigeons that we all see all over the city that they thought all pigeons are the same, what a bunch of retards ........Common pigeon I dont think get vitamins or vaccs. even bathsalt...Once I told my kids that "Daddy just dont have some pigeon they are homing pigeons" big difference...


Hey Steelers Army,

Just gotta say, those ferals came from someone's stock at one point in time, however many generations removed. Basically, many of the traits that pigeons are known for are present in greater or lesser degree in the ferals. And, so many folks here do _love those ferals and even are members here because of that love._ I know you love your birds and are proud of them, and I'm not knocking that, but it might be more productive for us as a group to think about the situation as a group and not divide according to feral or not. I doubt the government will see much of a difference the first time the flu is spotted in Steeler's Nation.....

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> ....
> 
> It seems as though people like the idea of having rat-like-creatures that fly. Who else are they going to blame their diseases on...when they don't wash their own hands.
> 
> ...


OUCH, Feather.....you go girl!

fp


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

You guys need to get the facts straight The Bird Flu is coming to America it can't be stopped. This much we do know we also know we should not fly our birds once it hits here. The Flu is made up of six stages it needs to reach stage six to be a person to person. It is not there yet but if a cat attacks a sick bird that cat is stage 5.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm hoping this goes the way of SARS, a big to-do with it fading off the front pages into obscurity


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I'm hoping this goes the way of SARS, a big to-do with it fading off the front pages into obscurity


The thing about SARS was they were able to contain it in one place and let it run it's course. Birds are going to take this everywhere.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*fp dont take it the wrong way*

but what Im trying to say is for those people who thinks that all pigeons are as dirty as it seems they are, I want to send the message if I can to those ignorant people who thinks that all pigeons are the same, it looks the same but the way we do take care of ours are much greater and more safer than what the other people thinks, and I know for the fact that it can or its possible the birdflu to get here but when it does gets here and spreads the virus then I will act and dont let my birds fly out until its safe for the birds to go out...I do have some pigeons that lives in my roof but what I do and did; is trying to catch and caught some of them and released them somewhere far away which is Im sure they wont be back living in my roof, so they can live somewhere else and not to destroy my property, we all do have priorities that goes 1st before our birds but thats one way for me to do not to harm those birds(feral pigeons)...Dr. Manuel Vargas, New York City Department of Health"The New York City Department of Health has no documented cases of communicable disease transmitted from pigeons to humans."

http://nycprc.org/FAQ.html#Is The Pigeon Dangerous To People?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

SB_doves said:


> You guys need to get the facts straight The Bird Flu is coming to America it can't be stopped. This much we do know we also know we should not fly our birds once it hits here. The Flu is made up of six stages it needs to reach stage six to be a person to person. It is not there yet but if a cat attacks a sick bird that cat is stage 5.


Don't know that anyone is disputing the ability of the virus to arrive or mutate,
SBDoves, and I think many have already been thinking about the dangers of flying or housing issues.

There's also a concern for wild birds in general that fear will cause unneccesary
panic that could lead to the wide scale destruction of flocks in a given area, not to mention stock and pets.

I read that while authorities expect it to arrive here this spring through either Alaska or California, they believe it more likely to arrive here in California first.

fp

PS-Thanks for your link, Steeler's Army.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*I apologize if you got offended*

Im not saying the common pigeons are all disgusting or really dirty, but those are for other ignorants freaks thinks about all pigeons are the same, they do think that bird flu will start from pigeons and some will think I need to start avoiding all kinds of pigeons. For all do respect, we do understand that theres big difference from the way homing pigeons and common pigeons lives but that messeges are for other people who thinks that all pigeons are the source or will be the source of bird flu in America. It can be from a flamingo, crows, turkey,chicken and some other birds, also from the articles in NYCPRC that I read I dont think pigeons will pass those virus to human,is the bird flu like ebola virus? I want to know, now until this facts flips around the table then I will thinks its possible...Peace

Your Welcome fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks,

Right now bird flu is BIRD flu it has NOT mutated into being transmittable from human to human. I watched the first hour or so of the movie tonight and decided to get back to feeding baby birds and doing bird chores as the movie is mostly about how unprepared our country may/might be for such a pandemic. In the part I watched, there was little (like zero) information about birds and bird flu .. this is/was a movie made to entertain (and take advantage of a scared public, IMO) .. 

Yes, waterfowl and poultry seem to be the most likely victims of the currently dreaded bird flu .. guess what???? I haven't and won't stop taking either poultry or waterfowl in unless/until I see some really hard evidence that this stuff can and will kill me.

I will say again .. I am taking all biosecurity measures at my place, and I don't intend to lose any of my birds to any death squads if/when that happens. That means nobody gets in here except me and my family, that all incoming birds are quarantined, and that there is no possible way that my pet birds or birds being rehabbed could possibly be infected by free flying wild birds. I will also say again, that if you aren't taking precautions, then you may lose all your birds when the killing spree starts. You had better be following this closely and had better be as educated as you can be.

Take another look here http://www.cocka2.com and click on END and WNV .. then go take a look at all the links there .. like the CDC and APHIS.

If any of you had lived through END here in Southern California, you would be taking this a whole bunch more seriously than I think that most of you are. When the avian flu gets here, you are in a world of hurt if you are within the radius of a known case ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nope, we all know the flu is coming, just speculating the panic  this movie may cause. But speculating is not the issue, PREPARING is...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As far as I remember bird flu is something like the 12th virus identified in recent years that had the potential to cause the next pandemic (I will check my facts later, must walk the dogs now!) . 

For various reasons (including the Internet and media attention) bird flu has just caused more of a stir.

However, I think that most of the new flu bugs develop in the intestines of ducks, pass to chickens and then to humans, a route which makes birds in general vulnerable to the ignorant reaction of humans.

Here in the UK some years ago a child got killed by a pit bull terrier and the media coverage resulted in some people breaking into their neighbour's house and battering their perfectly harmless pet Staffordshire bull terrier to death...that is the sort of ignorant, violent, cruel and senseless human reaction that the media and programmes like the one described cause.

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I hate media getting involved as somehow another words get left out and other words and opinons get put in somewhere. Just like 911 the media had the US in such fright about which state would be next. Scares the hell out of me. I am almost scared to eat Chicken anymore , lets face it too much red meat will clog your arteries and our lakes and ponds are becoming more and more polluted so you really have to watch what you eat. I am confused about the whole issue.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Cyro51, What do England govt*

address to the people about the bird flu and does it affect all kind of birds in England? Did they say anything about the homing pigeons will be one of the source to spread this deadly virus? If you do have homing pigeons do you still fly your pigeons for daily exercise and hows this affects all the fancier in UK, England and some neighboring country? We only hears this things but we want to know the real fact thats happening from people who is experiencing this virus much closer to you...Need some suggestions and advice will be very much helpful for us here in America...Thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Things are very quiet here, there were three poultry farms a few miles away who had their flocks infected by a strain of bird flu, the flocks were culled and a temporary restriction on movement of poultry within a radius of the affected farms was imposed, but I think that has been lifted.

I am not a fancier, but my understanding is that racing is either unaffected or can continue under licence (like bird shows) but that there is a ban on racing from France.

http://www.rpra.org/ai_news.htm



http://www.rpra.org/

Walking through town I did not detect any change in the attitude towards ferals, wherever I look on a sunny day there seems to be someone offering them food.

I was researching a completely different pigeon related subject on the Internet this morning and came across numerous prominent headings to the effect that pigeons were unlikely to spread bird flu. Those included comments such as "Although pigeons are nasty birds they are unlikely to spread bird flu". It seems that message is getting around.

The bad effect seems to have been on the wildlife rescue places. Some of the ones members have approached have said that they won't take pigeons in because of bird flu. I don't know whether this is because a large number of birds have been dumped on them using up their resources or whether they are afraid of infection. And I don't know whether they are automatically rejecting waterfowl. I hope not!

Cynthia


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

Just wanted to add a few thoughts the flu won't kill tons of birds most will get over it in a week or so but they are then it is still with them. Terry I am glad to see how serrious you are taking this we should be ready for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I was just reading this post as I am at work in the ER. (Funny, not one patient so far has ever brought up the subject of bird flu to me--ever!).
Anyway, just a note on the vaccine--THERE ISN'T ONE!
The virus isn't even human to human yet, even though it is slowly becoming more adaptable. No accurate vaccine will be made until the human virus becomes apparent and then it can mutate again making the original vaccine not work as well. In the process of mutation the virus can become more or less virulent. 
The bird virus will be here by fall--but the poor birds will get sick, not us.
I am glad to hear overseas there isn't a panic when it comes to the pigeons--that is reassuring.
We can just wait to see what the future brings--being prepared in the meantime won't hurt.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

that was a very good movie just like the day after tommarow but neither of them are going to happen for a long while or maybe not at all so i think of it as a great movie to watch but not beileve


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

To me all this is is Mother Natures way of killing off the weak, ill, and handcaped animals and leting the strong survive. She's been doing this for Billions of years, humans are just in the way of thing. We should have an eye on the situation non the less but we should focus on the actual human flu pandemic that is schedualed to come within 5-10years.
The media is just making this situation so titanic (or even Mt. Everist) that the public HAS to take notice leading to mass panic.
Hilary Dawn
PS~Stach whach this video go down the page to it (about half way down). This'll shock the hell out of you all.
http://www.greenpeace.org/international/news/happy-earth-day210406


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Makes you think real hard and long, my 12 year old Daughter watched this video and stated Scary Mom, I agree. My Ex and kids call me a tree hugger and you know what I am *DARN PROUD *to think like that. One day I won't be here on earth but my kids will, I don't want them to have to live in a place that is like hell. I have brought them up to respect the earth that they live on and all around.


----------

